# HELP bidding



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

View attachment Hansberry_Overall Site Map.pdf
what do you guys think about bidding this property? It has to include sidewalks, back porches, entrances, exits, parking lots and salting of everything including back porches, etc. All snow has to be cleared from site and relocated to the vacant lots on the property. All snow has to be cleared in one day immediately following the storm. I anticipated 10 guys on sidewalks and clearing, a couple bobcats and at least one xuv for sidewalks. The customer wants a price for 3-8" and then 8-12" and over 12".

I have a good idea of what it should cost but wanted to know what you guys thought. Thanks in advance.


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

*pix*

here is a picture in case you can't download the pdf


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hard to get any real idea off that picture. But my question is what happens under 3"?


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

I guess they will be trying either do it themselves or they have a great complaint dept. I will Never understand companies which want a snow swevice but want to pick and choose when they want to use service. They dont save any money by doing this and it reeks of unprofessionalism. Oh well, another waiver it is...


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

Just my opinion but, I wouldnt waste my resources on a site that only wants service if we get 3" How many snow throughout the year are under 3"?? A LOT So, try to find a site that requires service any time it snows and use your resources there. JMO


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

So what did you come up with for a price? Looks like a cluster f*** If it were here you would have only plowed twice this year, NOT worth it what are you going to do with the shovel crew ALL winter that you would need for that place and all the equipment that would be dedicated there? 3" trigger is just stupid and it WILL NOT WORK what are you suppose to do under 3"? nothing? I wouldn't walk away I'd RUN, or try and talk them into a 1" trigger even a 2" won't work with ALL those people *****in that there is 2" of snow on their driveway or back porch. And the breakdown on inches is dumb 3-8"? a place like that would need to be done at least twice for an 8"er and hit the roads and entrances at least once in between


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

I would never even bid on a job I would be ''sharing'' with someone else. Way too many things can go wrong. Either you want me to do it or not. Pick one.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

walk away. it don't matter how well your conract reads for slip an falls someone will try to sue you still.. and I would not do it, its oyur name on the line of quailty and if your not able to manage it no matter what the snow is that place may look like hell after 3 or for 1"s with no melt off. NO thank YOU...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Ya just going to leave us hanging? We really don't have anything else going on and are bored


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

Lets hope they don't just go for the lowest bid 
A guy with a 68 ford F 150 with two buddies for shoveling and a 15 Hp Garden Tractor to move the snow .


----------

